
“we're f--ked”: there is only one antidote to silicon valley's ills - engineers - gamechangr
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/08/there-is-only-one-antidote-to-silicon-valleys-ills-their-engineers
======
skybrian
There's the old, busted "A engineers only hire A engineers" meme again. As if
we were all such great judges of character that we could tell the difference?
I mean, I could tell you who I get along with, but that's different.

~~~
commandlinefan
Yeah, I think they’re all fighting over the same 100 people and ignoring tens
of thousands of “leftovers”.

